# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  مي عز الدين أسوأ ممثلة مصرية خلال عشر سنوات

## ساره

مي عز الدين أسوأ ممثلة مصرية خلال عشر سنوات



حصلت الفنانة الشابة مي عز الدين على لقب أسوأ ممثلة مصرية خلال عشر سنوات ماضية خلال استطلاع للرأي أجرته مجلة فنية مصرية، كما حصل تامر هجرس على لقب أسوأ ممثل، فيما حصل المخرج المخضرم علي عبد الخالق على لقب أسوأ مخرج.

حصول مي عز الدين على اللقب جاء بعد اختيار أربعة أفلام شاركت في بطولتها ضمن أسوأ خمسين فيلما مصريا خلال السنوات العشر الماضية –وفقا لمجلة "جود نيوز سينما" الشهرية.

الاستطلاع الذي حمل عنوان "أسوأ خمسين فيلم مصري في عشر سنوات"، منح فيلم "الفرقة 16 إجرام" للمطربين عصام كاريكا وريكو الذي عرض قبل عامين وشارك فيه الممثل المخضرم صلاح عبد الله لقب الفيلم الأسوأ، فيما جاءت الأفلام من المركز الثاني إلى العاشر كالتالي "البلياتشو" لهيثم أحمد زكي وفتحي عبد الوهاب و"لحظات أنوثة" لجومانا مراد وإبراهيم يسري و"قصة الحي الشعبي" لطلعت زكريا ونيكول سابا و"قشطة يابا" لياسمين النجار والمطرب مصطفي كامل.

وفي المركز السادس جاء فيلم "بحبك وبموت فيك" للمطرب فارس وأحمد هارون وأميرة فتحي وبعده "لو كان ده حلم" لماجد الكدواني وطارق لطفي وأميرة فتحي و"بدر" ليوسف منصور في المركز الثامن و"شبر ونص" لحسن حسني التاسع و"علي سبايسي" للمطرب حكيم وسمية الخشاب في المركز العاشر.


مفاجأة الاستطلاع

ومن المفارقات التي أسفر عنها الاستطلاع حصول المخرج المخضرم علي عبد الخالق على لقب "أسوأ مخرج" بسبب وجود خمسة أفلام من إخراجه داخل القائمة، فيما حصل تامر هجرس على لقب أسوأ ممثل، أما "أسوأ مؤلف" فكان من نصيب أحمد البيه.

وكانت المجلة قد اعتبرت تاريخ عرض فيلم "صعيدي في الجامعة الأمريكية" لمحمد هنيدي وأحمد السقا ومنى زكي وغادة عادل وهاني رمزي بداية لمرحلة جديدة في السينما المصرية لا تزال آثارها مستمرة حتى الآن.

ورصد الملف كل الأفلام التي عرضت منذ صيف 1998 وأعطى فريق المحررين والنقاد في المجلة درجة من عشرة لكل فيلم شاهدوه ليتم اختيار الأفلام الخمسين الأقل في عدد الدرجات لضمها إلى قائمة الأسوأ، فيما تم استبعاد 16 من التقييم رغم حصولها على تقييم سيئ لأن عددا كبيرا من محرري المجلة لم يشاهدها.

جدير بالذكر أن مي عز الدين فنانة مصرية مي عز الدين من مواليد الإسكندرية عام 1980 تخرجت حديثا في كلية الآداب، قسم اجتماع، وكانت مصرة على أن تصبح ممثلة، حتى جاء 2001، عندما علمت بأن المطرب محمد فؤاد يبحث عن وجه جديد ليشاركه البطولة في فيلمه الجديد "رحلة حب". 

أخذت الزمام في يدها وطلبت من صديق العائلة المخرج منير راضي أن يعرفها على مخرج فيلم محمد فؤاد المخرج محمد النجار الذي وجد في مي الجمال والموهبة، وبسرعة تم الاتصال بمحمد فؤاد الذي وافق بدوره على إسناد الدور إليها.

والظهور الثاني لمي كان في مسلسل "أين قلبي"، الذي لعبت فيه دور ابنة يسرا، مي تذكر أنها كانت محظوظة لاختيارها لهذا الدور، فقد كانت مي مدعوة لمشاهدة مسرحية "لما بابا ينام" من قبل مخرج المسرحية خالد جلال، وبعد العرض توجهت مي لحجرات الفنانين خلف الكواليس لتهنئة أبطال العمل.

أعجبت يسرا بمي وعرفت منها أنها سبق لها القيام ببطولة فيلم أمام محمود فؤاد، فقامت بمكالمة مجدي أبو عميرة مخرج "أين قلبي" وأخبرته أنها وجدت من ستقوم بدور ابنتها في المسلسل، وبالفعل أسند الدور لمي، رغم وجود أربعين مرشحة.

وبعد ذلك قامت بالعديد من المسلسلات منها "الحقيقة والسراب"، و"يا ورد مين يشتريك"، و"لقاء على الهوا"، و"محمود المصري".

وقامت بالعديد من الأفلام ومنها "كلم ماما"، مع الفنانة عبلة كامل، والفنان القدير حسن حسني، والممثلة منة شلبي، ثم فيلم "بوحة" مع النجم محمد سعد.

وآخر أعمالها فيلم "عمر وسلمي" مع المطرب تامر حسني، الفنان عزت أبو عوف" ، وفيلم "شكامارا" مع المخرج أيمن مكرم

----------


## العالي عالي

شكراً سارة على الخير

----------


## ساره

> شكراً سارة على الخير


شكرا الك ومنور المنتدى اليوم  :Icon15:

----------


## العالي عالي

> شكرا الك ومنور المنتدى اليوم


النور نورك سارة واسف على غيابي الطويل

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا ساره على الخبر 
مع انه مي ممثله مهضومه
بس دائما بيعطوها ادوار ما بتناسبها

----------


## saousana

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
استحقت اللقب بجدارة

----------


## العالي عالي

> استحقت اللقب بجدارة


ااااخ منك شو بتحب تشمتي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

لا كويسة . غادة عبد الرازق من يستحق اللقب .. او لقب  اوسخ ممثلة مصرية

----------


## N_tarawneh

مي ...!!!

لااااااااااااااااااا ...

مش معقول ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> ااااخ منك شو بتحب تشمتي


هاي مش شماته 
بس يعني تعبت حتى استحقته 
انا اول ما طلعت مي كممثلة كنت احبها واحترمها 
بس بعد ما صارت ادوارها هبل ورقاصات نزلت من عيني

----------


## ساره

شكرا على الرد :SnipeR (21):   :SnipeR (21):   :SnipeR (21):

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا جماعة مي عزّ الدين ومن على شاكلتها من جيل الممثلات الحالي في مصر ، هن بمثابة معلبات للإستهلاك على المأشي فقط ، زمن الفن الجميل ذهب بلا رجعه ... :SnipeR (62):

----------

